# How Far Are You Willing to Pick up a Passenger Question ???



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I drive in Daly City California or San Francisco California...

Farthest I will drive is 8min tops...Most times if its over 5min and I am not familiar with area I don't take it...

Will I get in trouble for this if I don't accept? I sometimes get a ride request 15+min away. Who the hell crazy enough to take that ride request...

I drive a 2013 Prius C by the way so I get good MPG... I just prefer not to take ride request that takes over 5min to get to...

Any input be appreciated =)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

2-3 miles max ... no more than 6 or 7 actual minutes away (not uber minutes).


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

never accept those 12 or 15 min call , when you are halfway there they cancel 5-6 min is good.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

Sometimes I accept those 8min+ request and I end up regretting it.. With traffic its more like 15+ min easy...

Worst is when you accept a ride and you run into traffic and they cancel on you ...


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-long-do-you-wait-post-your-times.2162/


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> Sometimes I accept those 8min+ request and I end up regretting it.. With traffic its more like 15+ min easy...
> 
> Worst is when you accept a ride and you run into traffic and they cancel on you ...


With a risk of a 4$ fare hanging over my head it's impossible for me to justify going out of my little zone ... With lyft I will definitely go further ... tips buy gas.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> I drive in Daly City California or San Francisco California...
> 
> Farthest I will drive is 8min tops...Most times if its over 5min and I am not familiar with area I don't take it...
> 
> ...


If you are worried about acceptance rate, accept and cancel.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I live in the suburbs so any request under 20 minutes is exciting. I tried going downtown but by the time I calculate my time and gas, the 20 minute call outs up here are about the same earnings.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

If it's over 15 minutes with part of the drive over a highway, I'll call to check. I've driven 15 minutes to pick up a rider and ended up with fares of $50, $75.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 2-3 miles max ... no more than 6 or 7 actual minutes away (not uber minutes).


One to two miles, and two miles is really pushing it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber app time-to-pickup estimates are useful for comparison, but are complete nonsense with or without traffic. Once, 8 was 20. One of the perks of knowing your city is being able to look at the zoomed-in portion and actually knowing where it is in relation to you before you accept.

Once, a woman accidentally set the pickup to her house. But it was still in the 5x surge zone. She was really apologetic and offered to wait a minute to make sure I got the cancellation fee. I told her do not cancel, you will not get another uber, I am on my way. Drove 5 miles to pickup, it was worth it.

Probably my best fare in a while was when Lyft riders appeared exactly at the pin, and lied about their name when I confirmed. The name was a two-letter non-name which sounded like many common utterances. Took them, with suspicion, and got a call five minutes down the road from my real passenger. Put the Lyft riders out on the corner rather unfriendily. Real rider couldn’t get me pinged again, so he offered a fistful of cash. **** you Uber. As far as anyone is concerned, I gave a hitchhiker a free ride and he put $20 in my tank. It was pretty awesome to be on a non-rated ride. Of course I’d never do this intentionally. But the dude NEEDED a ride and I had kind of agreed to give him one when I clicked okay.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberThis said:


> If it's over 15 minutes with part of the drive over a highway, I'll call to check. I've driven 15 minutes to pick up a rider and ended up with fares of $50, $75.


I always call pax if the 'real' drive time exceeds 15 min. to see where they are headed (to make sure it makes financial sense.)

Seems like the ping time to pax compared to the real time to pax after acceptance is getting worse as well. A lot of my 2 min. pings are turning up as 10 min.+ after I accept.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A mile is really my maximum unless I am on the way in and the request is at a large venue like the former Olympic Dome/O2 Arena as that is usually a good paying job.

Last time i picked up at O2 the job was nearly £80 and went all of 18miles or so with a bit on top of mileage due to traffic.

I would also run more than a mile if the pickup was in the area I was heading back to, such as Mayfair.

If I am in Mayfair I don't run more than a few hundred yards as traffic is a pain and there will always be other requests.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> If you are worried about acceptance rate, accept and cancel.


They are aware of this trick now. Recently I've been suspended for 24hrs for "high cancellation rate". New term since all they wanted before is "acceptance rate" which is near 100% in my case. Now they are looking into cancellations as well.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Red said:


> They are aware of this trick now. Recently I've been suspended for 24hrs for "high cancellation rate". New term since all they wanted before is "acceptance rate" which is near 100% in my case. Now they are looking into cancellations as well.


Sorry, but they can not force me to drive for 15 minutes to half an hour, or more than 2 miles empty to pick up a $8 fare, I have accepted and canceled numerous jobs with no issues. If that is the case how about them paying me for all the customer cancels, especially the ones where I am already there "arrived". I am sure a labor lawyer and a nice lawsuit would light a fire under their rear end. You can't have the cake and eat it too.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Sorry, but they can not force me to drive for 15 minutes to half an hour, or more than 2 miles empty to pick up a $8 fare, I have accepted and canceled numerous jobs with no issues. If that is the case how about them paying me for all the customer cancels, especially the ones where I am already there "arrived". I am sure a labor lawyer and a nice lawsuit would light a fire under their rear end. You can't have the cake and eat it too.


I've had an email "chat" with one of the managers about it and she had a hard time trying to explain that cancellation rate and acceptance rate are linked.
I kept writing that there was nothing ever mentioned about cancellations and she kept writing that acceptance has to be over 90%. To which I was replying that mine is almost 100% and she kept answering that my cancellation rate is too high. Round 3,4,5,6. Ended up serving those 24hrs off the air.

They want us to take all the calls no matter what. And using force at that. I wonder what would lawyer say about 24hrs suspension?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Red said:


> I've had an email "chat" with one of the managers about it and she had a hard time trying to explain that cancellation rate and acceptance rate are linked.
> I kept writing that there was nothing ever mentioned about cancellations and she kept writing that acceptance has to be over 90%. To which I was replying that mine is almost 100% and she kept answering that my cancellation rate is too high. Round 3,4,5,6. Ended up serving those 24hrs off the air.
> 
> They want us to take all the calls no matter what. And using force at that. I wonder what would lawyer say about 24hrs suspension?


One of the things uber has over the taxis is that the response time is quicker. So if drivers dont accept pings or accept then cancel they are just like the taxis, hence damaging there business model. The best way to get back at uber is damage their model


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

haji said:


> never accept those 12 or 15 min call , when you are halfway there they cancel 5-6 min is good.


So spot on! Did this 3 times (somewhat new driver here) and on 2 of them and after driving 6-8 miles..cancel. No more.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I accept pings that show less than 10min eta.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> So spot on! Did this 3 times (somewhat new driver here) and on 2 of them and after driving 6-8 miles..cancel. No more.


Lyft is actually worse at sending drivers on long pings.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Here we go, tonight's ping. NJ. Most likely $5-$15 fare. Uber's navigation think I'm 13 minutes away. I let it think again.

Now since they count my cancellations I take extra minute to text client and request him/her to cancel due to ridiculous ping. So far they've been understanding. And Uber get less complains (I think that's what all acceptance/cancellation rant was about).


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

As you learn your City it becomes easier to judge what jobs to accept.

An example would be a Sat night in London.

If you are parked up at say 23:30 in Mayfair and a ping comes in for the middle of Soho you can forget about it.

If a ping at the same time was to come in for Bayswater area it would be further but much quicker to get to.

Knowledge is power in this game.

Not technology.

As tech relies on the abilities of those that program the tech.

The Uber techies may be theorerically knowledgable but they have no idea how this industry work.

Surge probably costs them more than it makes them in London.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

wow. if i didnt accept rides 3 minutes away, i would have picked up no rides at all! i even accepted 15-18 min multiple times. i guess thats why i am not making any money. however i have to drive out of my house 20 miles in order to get a ping. so far all the cancels i got happened immediately. i guess some people just dont like my face. its almost like they cancel when they see my picture. if i get a chance to revenge, i would accept and wait 5 minutes to cancel!


----------

